# check out what I made



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

For those of you that been using the knifty knitter and are already experts . I would like to get help ......Im making a sweater for one of my babies and i would like to make it into a Vshape but i just dont know how to do it --can someone please help me. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm not any help but wanted to say that looks really good! :wink:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

That is so cute and I love your little babies!!! The little black and white one is stunning!

I just made my first two sweaters... They came out great, but I haven't had a chance to experiment with it yet! I'll get back to you!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

cowgal1976 said:


> That is so cute and I love your little babies!!! The little black and white one is stunning!
> 
> I just made my first two sweaters... They came out great, but I haven't had a chance to experiment with it yet! I'll get back to you!


Thanks--can't wait to see the pix of your project. :wave: Those pups have inspire me to do many things-- i didnt know i had it in me LOL :lol: --


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that looks very cosy :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

*im a beginner to*

i havent got my knitter yet its in the post so im a beginner to and havent the faintest idea of how to get going so good luck!!jo
XXXXXXX


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> cowgal1976 said:
> 
> 
> > That is so cute and I love your little babies!!! The little black and white one is stunning!
> ...


I understand! Everyone is telling me I need a baby! I've been nesting since I got my furbabby!!!! All of a sudden I want to make him special things!!!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I got one of those knify knitter things, but I just made a big mess all over the couch. I put it in the garage after moco almost got choked on all that yarn. 

I even found some in her tootsie poop!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love that bed.. it looks so cozy.. I want to come sleep in it... 

those are really cute babies


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i have had a nightmare with my knitter aswell its all really holey doeant look cosy at all any advice lol
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------

